# Update 21.12.09: Neuer Dezember, Neue Games, Neues Glück!!!



## kiaro (12. November 2009)

*Update 21.12.09: Neuer Dezember, Neue Games, Neues Glück!!!*

              
*HIERAUF NICHT ANTWORTEN!!!*
              




> > > > *  Ich biete folgendes an:  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiaro (13. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*

Push.


----------



## FiredBullet (13. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*

hab herr der ringe die eroberung. bezahlst du auch?


----------



## kiaro (14. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*



FiredBullet schrieb:


> bezahlst du auch?


   Kommt drauf an wie viel!


----------



## FiredBullet (15. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*

23€


----------



## kiaro (16. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*



FiredBullet schrieb:


> 23€


   Würdest du auch gege nwas von mir tauschen?
 Ansonsten sag mir doch bitte mal, was du sonst noch suchst!


----------



## FiredBullet (17. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*

eigentlich möchte ich nur geld.
 MM preis: 45€
 Amazon Preis: 39.99€

 also ich finde 23 ist für ein fast neues game ziemlich gut.


----------



## kiaro (17. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*



FiredBullet schrieb:


> eigentlich möchte ich nur geld.
> MM preis: 45€
> Amazon Preis: 39.99€
> 
> also ich finde 23 ist für ein fast neues game ziemlich gut.


   Nein danke, dann nicht.


----------



## FiredBullet (17. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*

gar nicht oder liegt es am preis ? dann mach einen vorschlag


----------



## kiaro (17. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*

An beidem i-wie. Würde lieber tauschen und am liebsten höchstens so 13€ inkl. bezahlen!


----------



## FiredBullet (17. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*

ich kann 17 € inklusive versand machen weniger geht nicht.


----------



## kiaro (17. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*



FiredBullet schrieb:


> ich kann 17 € inklusive versand machen weniger geht nicht.


   Vorerst, nein danke. Aber wenn ich bereit bin das zu zahlen melde ich mich.


----------



## kiaro (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Der Herr der Ringe: Die Eroberung (PC) und Anderes!!! Tausche sehr viele Sp*

Push.


----------



## kiaro (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Update 21.12.09: Neuer Dezember, Neue Games, Neues Glück!!!*

Liste komplett aktualisiert. Freue mich aufs Rumgetausche.


----------

